# Scenery Color Variations and Saving A Few Bucks



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

One thing that I have learned when creating scenery on the layout is that color variation tends to provide a “real-world” look. Through trail and error, I have also learned that I tend to apply more ground form than what will stick to the surface that I am applying it upon....thus waste.

We may all have a shop vacuum available.....mine was too big to use in cleaning up the layout surface, so I found a 1 gallon (or less) shop-vac hangup Mini wet/dry vacuum and Walmart for less than $20. I use this to vacuum up the excessive ground covers that I have applied. What is neat is that was is in the barrel of the vacuum is a great mixture of ground covers, that when applied to the layout, provide for the color variations I was looking for.

Just a thought for achieving color variations and save a little money.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Great idea carl

I need to keep my shopvac clean for this reason..
I always have some type of crap in my vacuum then i go and suck up good scenery material, i need to straighten up and keep my vacuum clean...


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> Great idea carl
> 
> I need to keep my shopvac clean for this reason..
> I always have some type of crap in my vacuum then i go and suck up good scenery material, i need to straighten up and keep my vacuum clean...


Put a teatowl or hanky over the barrel of the vaccuum, collect the ground cover in that instead of the vaccuum tub thing.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

good idea broox:thumbsup:


----------

